# Cheesy, annoying songs to cover



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

I am trying to put together a list of cheesy, annoying songs to cover. Those songs that you cannot get out of your head after listening. Some people might call them guilty pleasures.

These covers are to do both mostly acoustic with a female singer. I am not sure yet which covers are going to work in this setting, so I am also looking for other suggestions that would be fun to try.

Anyways... here is my (mostly 80s) list.

Cherry pie – Warrant
Take on me – A-ha
Karma chameleon - Culture Club
Never gonna give you up – Rick Astley
Whip it – Devo
Wake me up before you go - Wham
Gloria - Laura Branigan
Livin' la vida loca - Ricky Martin
Heaven is a place on earth - Belinda Carlisle
Kung fu fighting - Carl Douglas

Maybe I am missing the mandatory Nirvana song ;-) Cheers!


----------



## Wheeman (Dec 4, 2007)

dr_iggi said:


> I am trying to put together a list of cheesy, annoying songs to cover. Those songs that you cannot get out of your head after listening. Some people might call them guilty pleasures.
> 
> These covers are to do both mostly acoustic with a female singer. I am not sure yet which covers are going to work in this setting, so I am also looking for other suggestions that would be fun to try.
> 
> ...


I betcha if you did that one you would get a lot of snickering from the internet savvy crowd.

Who knows.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Sometimes doing cheesy, annoying covers--in a different style than the originals can be fun.
Sometimes doing a spot on cover can be amusing--like Faith No More's version of the Commodores' "Easy"

I'd add to that anything by Bob Seger.
And Achy-Breaky Heart...


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

"feelings, nothing more than feelings....." 

Perhaps that's a bit too cheesy?

Hey! What's wrong with Heaven Is A Place On Earth?? I love (and play) that song! :banana:


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

zontar said:


> And Achy-Breaky Heart...


Thanks for reminding me. Billy Ray Cyrus did an outdoor concert at the PNE here in Vancouver last night. I live close enough that Achy Breaky Heart came through my open windows loud and clear. Ever notice that there is never an icepick handy when you want to rip your eardrums out?


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

bobb said:


> Ever notice that there is never an icepick handy when you want to rip your eardrums out?


For a while there you couldn't go to a wedding without hearing it played at least once. So icepick indeed.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Well if you want to bring it into the 2000's you could try Britney Spears, Hit me baby one more time.... It gets a laugh when I play it (which is the whole point) but it's a fun one. Travis does a great acoustic cover of it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=acULghgYUg0


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

Europe - The Final Count Down
Jefferson Star Ship - We Built This City
Blurr - Song 2 - (This would be fantastic with just an accoustic guitar and a girl singing it with no enthusiasm at all)


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Well there's always Nickleback! :banana:


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Paul said:


> Almost....Hit Me Baby One More Time is from 1999.


Holy smokes!!! Do you work? You have WAY too much time on your hands... But yes I sit corrected.


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

I would suggest Roxy Roller, Hot Child In The City and Ballroom Blitz-Cheezie and GREAT! LOL!
-Mikey


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Spikezone said:


> I would suggest Roxy Roller, Hot Child In The City and Ballroom Blitz-Cheezie and GREAT! LOL!
> -Mikey


Oooh, Roxy Roller...

:wink:


----------



## peter benn (Mar 29, 2007)

"Do You Know The Way to San Jose?" might be amusing.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

*'Silly Love Song'* by Sir Paul. That thing is so cheesy it would curdled molten lead.


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

Wheeman said:


> I betcha if you did that one you would get a lot of snickering from the internet savvy crowd.
> 
> Who knows.


Rick rolling is SOOOO last week. Check this one out http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dF6IAGzbyFg


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

YOu can't have cheesy without the ultimate cheese - Terry Jacks

you could start out with seasons in the sun, then jump into rock and roll i gave you, and the list goes on.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Ripper said:


> YOu can't have cheesy without the ultimate cheese - Terry Jacks
> 
> you could start out with seasons in the sun, then jump into rock and roll i gave you, and the list goes on.


But are you going to play the flipside of Season's in the sun? A little diddie entitled " Put the bone in"


----------



## Cadence (Nov 20, 2007)

Maybe too much of a classic to be cheesy but how about Roxanne by the Police? I'll spend DAYS with that in my head if I happen to hear it...

Cadence


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Paul said:


> Why do we refuse to associate with success????
> 
> The whole point of _Silly Love Songs _is that there is nothing wrong with silly love songs.
> 
> ...


I think from the first time I heard it, it was just soooooooo irritating to me. Successful or not, loved by millions or not, that song made me shiver like death warmed over. When that song came I had just about worn out my copies Birds of Fire and Inner Mounting Flame by Mahavishnu Orchestra - that might say something about my taste at the time.


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

bobb said:


> Thanks for reminding me. Billy Ray Cyrus did an outdoor concert at the PNE here in Vancouver last night. I live close enough that Achy Breaky Heart came through my open windows loud and clear. Ever notice that there is never an icepick handy when you want to rip your eardrums out?


Can you sue? LOL


As for the list of annoying songs:

My Heart Will Go On, La Macarena, Wake Me Up Before You Go Go, Freedom (if it's good enough for American Idol, it's good enough for this list), 500 Miles (annoying but fun...if the audience is drunk they might enjoy this one), Wannabe (Spice Girls song (might be nice to hear an accoustic version of this, though), You Oughta Know (Alanis Morrisette...Nice song, but not after the 5000th time you've heard it over the radio).


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

Cadence said:


> Maybe too much of a classic to be cheesy but how about Roxanne by the Police? I'll spend DAYS with that in my head if I happen to hear it...
> 
> Cadence


It's actually quite a brilliant song. Few people realize it's a tango.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Cadence said:


> Maybe too much of a classic to be cheesy but how about Roxanne by the Police? I'll spend DAYS with that in my head if I happen to hear it...
> 
> Cadence


Only if you do it ala Eddie Murphy in 48 Hours.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Hey--what about the theme to Laverne & Shirley--cheesy enough?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I'd say when I first started gigging, I was more inclined to comprimise and play songs I really didn't care for in the interests of catering to the audience.

These days I have a slightly different perspective on the subject.

I figure the best way to reach the audience is to play only songs I love. Maybe I'm deluded but I think the audience can tell and really picks up on the vibe when my heart is really in the song (whatever that may be).

Just my $0.02


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Milkman said:


> I figure the best way to reach the audience is to play only songs I love. Maybe I'm deluded but I think the audience can tell and really picks up on the vibe when my heart is really in the song (whatever that may be).


I've always felt that way, although part of the point I took from this thread is that these are songs to do unusual covers of.

That's much more fun.

Still playing songs I didn't like, in front of audiences can be a good way to learn.
But just don't get stuck in that groove.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

zontar said:


> I've always felt that way, although part of the point I took from this thread is that these are songs to do unusual covers of.
> 
> That's much more fun.
> 
> ...


I'm fine with playing songs I wouldn't normally play. Sometimes that can push you into ideas you wouldn't have come up with otherwise.

When I really dislike a song, I won't play it.

When it comes to doing sound, I have no such guidelines. I still have preferences but it's different somehow.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

freebird. anybody said freebird yet?
a lot of the tunes mentioned would actually be cool if played by a rockin and tight band. but freebird, after 30 some years, is beyond saving. its become the mantra of the moron.:smile:


----------



## Cadence (Nov 20, 2007)

NB-SK said:


> It's actually quite a brilliant song. Few people realize it's a tango.


I like Roxanne. The frequency with which I hear it seems to coincide with my alcohol intake though :wink:

Isn't John Lennon's "Imagine" supposed to be one of THE most covered songs?

Green Day's "Time of Your Life" has gotten more airplay than it deserves IMO

...And if you want to go country "Save a Horse, Ride a Cowboy" which, as a rider, annoys me to no end.

Cadence


----------



## snowgoon (Aug 23, 2008)

Flashdance drives me nuts.
IMO cheesiest song after Never Gonna Give You Up.


----------

